# Recuperation from Neutering?



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Rikky was neutered 3 days ago. The nurse told me to keep him calm with no jumping or running for 13 days. It's only been 3 days and it's almost impossible to keep him from some jumping or running. He seems to be feeling fine. For those who had their male's neutered, how long did you have to keep him calm or do you have an suggestions for doing so. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jcarol said:


> Rikky was neutered 3 days ago. The nurse told me to keep him calm with no jumping or running for 13 days. It's only been 3 days and it's almost impossible to keep him from some jumping or running. He seems to be feeling fine. For those who had their male's neutered, how long did you have to keep him calm or do you have an suggestions for doing so. Thanks.


I think we were told to limit activity for 10 days. Specifically, that meant no stairs and outdoors only on leash. In the house, if he revved up too much, we tried to distract him by putting him back in his ex-pen with good chewys. At that point, he hadn't figured out jumping onto the couches, so we didn't have that concern. Stairs were gated off. We were told that it was fine to continue is obedience classes, so I actually stepped that up during that period, and did several extra "drop-in sessions to keep him from being too bored, and hopefully tire him out enough that he'd be quieter for the rest of the day. The first 3 days weren't bad because he was a bit quieter and under the weather anyway. So it was only a week of torture.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My vet told me to keep Cicero from jumping and running for 10 days...HA!! He was lazy the day of, and the day after surgery and after that he didn't know he couldn't 'just be a dog'! I went outside with him and tried to keep him near playing with some toys...but he would run. Inside, I did watch and not let him jump on or off things for a couple more days...then it was over!! He sounds like he will be fine doing a little more...just keep a check on his incision. Give that cutie a hug from Ga.!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I had the same experience with Javy. I thought I would be taking care of a sick puppy but instead I was stressed out trying to keep him calm. The day after surgery he acted as if he felt great. I kept him in his pen more than usual which upset him. After about 5 days I gave up and went back to our normal routine. We didn't throw the ball for him but took our walks and let him play. He recovered just fine. I think it's harder for the owners than the puppy!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo hit the ground running the next day and never looked back. It was fine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hugs to Ricky!!!!! Yogi had issues because his testicles had not dropped as per the vet they were in position so this caused extra swelling(I had no idea I thought if they don't drop early they won't. The vet enlighten me. Who knew). After two days he was his old self, I just had to keep him from jumping. I personally found waiting to hear he was fine and I could bring him home, the hardest part.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My girl had a rough recovery, they are all different..but better to be safe than sorry.

You can always distract him from playing with belly rubs or some TP to shred (confined area of course, lol)...or a kong, or something like that that will keep them busy but relatively in one place.

Hugs and hopes for a speedy recovery!

Kara


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

When Marlowe got home (they did him 1st thing in the morning and I took him home at the end of the day), he immediately did a RLH after the cat and was his typical goofy self. It was hard to keep him quiet at home other than a lot of crate time. We didn't do any long walks or go to the dog park where he could roughhouse for about a week. Other than that, we just let him be normal. Just check the incision/stitches and make sure nothing has come loose or infected.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The boys seem to recover a lot quicker. With ours we had a very short recovery period and they were back to their old selves in a day or two. I hope Rikky is doing fine now.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet - How old is Rikky? I'm debating whether to neuter Eli when he's 6 mos, as recommended by most, or later at 12 mos. I'm trying to come up with a pros/cons list and am curious if they tend to heal faster when they're younger or if there's really a difference in healing if I wait 6 mos or so. 

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

When I picked up Marley from the vet, I jokingly asked if they had done anything to him, because he was happy and wiggly as much as when I dropped him off. There was no way to keep him from moving around normally, but taking him for walks rather than letting him get wound up and race through the house may have kept his energy focused. I made sure to keep the onesie on him, though, he did want to lick that incision non-stop!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the responses to my post. I have decided to not stress about keeping him completely contained. I am monitoring the jumping and trying to keep things calm around the house...no chasing Miss Kitty. Rikky seems to be doing well. His stitches are healing and the area isn't showing any signs of infection. 
Ellie NY, Rikky turned 9 months old on October 11. I probably would have waited until he was a year, but he was starting to show some aggression towards the larger dogs in his obedience class. After discussing this with the trainer, I was encouraged to not wait any longer. I didn't put him through a puppy socialization class when he was younger and if I had it to do over, I would have found a class. He didn't start obedience until 8 months.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Janet, Very happy to hear Rikki is recovering just fine. The puppy classes are in Sanford at Bon-Clyde up to 6 months. I had wanted to get Yogi in to a puppy class when I got him, I thought he was older, later my vet told me he was at least five months younger then 1yr. It was done like that because as you may know our 2 million dollar shelter often destroys all in coming puppies to control Parvo. You haven't met Yogi but he is my ADHD boy with many issues he is two now and I just keep working on them. There is a great thread on her about Smarty and her journey back to balance. I think Rikki is a wonderful little guy.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my boys had a rough recovery with no visible issues. The other one had swelling at the surgery site and had a hernia repair and within hours you wouldn't have a clue he had anything done. It was so hard to keep him quiet. I took them back to the vet for pain killers and to have the swelling checked. Just try to keep a hav down! lol Three days and they were all back to themselves. Good luck.


----------

